# Spring Sunset in Bolivar



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

My latest WIP


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

looking good so far.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Think I'll call it finished.

Decided to use Desdichado's idea and frame it, virtually.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Great stuff Susan. Lovely job.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you all, I appreciate it!


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome job! Love the colors how they all blend together. A beautiful sunset
Stever


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got to start hanging out here again. It appears I've been missing a lot of great art like this.


----------

